# Diary Of A Blond



## Meanderer (Nov 3, 2014)

View attachment 10827


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2014)

Oooh shoot who gave you access to MY diary meanderer.. ?? :tapfoot:


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 12, 2014)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Blonde *MEN* Jokes

*A friend told the blonde man: "Christmas is on a Friday this year." The blond man then said, "Let's hope it's not the 13th." 
 ------------------------------------*

*Two blonde men find three grenades, and they decide to take*
*them  to a police station. One asked: "What if one explodes before we get  there?" The other says: "We'll lie and say we only found two." 
 ------------------------------------*

*A woman phoned  her blonde neighbor man and said: "Close your curtains the next time  you & your wife are having sex. The whole street was watching and  laughing at you yesterday." To which the blonde man replied: "Well the  joke's on all of you because I wasn't even at home yesterday." 
 ------------------------------------ *

*A blonde man is in  the bathroom and his wife shouts: "Did you find the shampoo?" He  answers, "Yes, but I'm not sure what to do... it's for dry hair, and  I've just wet mine." 
 ------------------------------*

*A blonde man goes  to the vet with his goldfish. "I think it's got epilepsy," he tells the  vet. The vet takes a look and says, "It seems calm enough to me." The  blonde man says, "Wait, I haven't taken it out of the bowl yet." 
 ------------------------------------*

*A blonde man spies  a letter lying on his doormat. It says on the envelope "DO NOT BEND ".  He spends the next 2 hours trying to figure out how to pick it up. 
 ------------------------------------*

*A blonde man shouts frantically into the phone "My wife is pregnant and her contractions are only two minutes apart!" 
 "Is this her first child?" asks the Doctor. "No!" he shouts, "this is her husband!" 
 ------------------------------------*

*A blonde man was  driving home, drunk as a skunk. Suddenly he has to swerve to avoid a  tree, then another, then another. A cop car pulls him over, so he tells  the cop about all the trees in the road. The cop says, "That's your air  freshener swinging about!" 
 ------------------------------------*
*
**A blonde man's  dog goes missing and he is frantic. His wife says "Why don't you put an  ad in the paper?" He does, but two weeks later the dog is still  missing. "What did you put in the paper?" his wife asks. "Here boy!" he  replies. 
 ------------------------------------*
*
**A blonde man is in jail. Guard looks in his cell and sees him*
*hanging by his feet. "Just WHAT are you doing?" he asks. 
 "Hanging myself," the blond replies. "It should be around your neck"  says the guard. "I tried that," he replies, "but then I couldn't  breathe." 
 ------------------------------------*

*(This one actually makes sense.) 
 An Italian tourist asks a blonde man: "Why do Scuba divers*
*always fall backwards off their boats?" To which the blonde man replies: "If they fell forward, they'd still be in the boat."*
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------

